# My stuff that ain't photographs



## Benco

Art is my thing, enjoy.

The boy, charcoal, A4.



Stanley sunrise, soft pastels, 50 X 70 cm


George Porter, graphite, A4


Solvoy Mountains, Antractica. Graphite, A4


Young hawk, soft pastels, 30 X 40cm


----------



## sm4him

Some nice stuff there, Benco!
I especially like the sunrise and the hawk--LOVE that hawk!


----------



## 480sparky

Benco's got the mad skilz!


----------



## PhotoTish

Really like your artwork Benco.  George Porter graphite and the young hawk are my favourites :thumbup:


----------



## paigew

Wow, you are very talented! I love the sunset one as well


----------



## Benco

Thanks everyone.


----------



## mishele

#3 is my favorite. Nice set of work you have here. Keep posting, I would love to see more.


----------



## cgipson1

Lovely! Some beautiful pieces!


----------



## Benco

Just finished this, It's a big one at 100 X 70 cm...phew!


----------



## tirediron

Wow!  Very nice.


----------



## GaryT

You have got some serious skill, I really love the hawk. All of them are very,very well done!!


----------



## Benco

Thanks GaryT and Tirediron. 

Just finished another to complement that one.

'Cold road 2' 100 X 70 cm.


----------



## DarkShadow

Wow Benco you are Very talented.


----------



## Ilovemycam

Very nice work. 

I wish had more skill (or any skill) in that area. It would come in handy with the PP painting sometimes.


----------



## Aden8100

Really done a nice job there. The display you present for us is inspiring and very professional. Especially colors used there, looking simple but nice. I also have some like this type of stuff in my PC. I sure will must be next time post here. However, really like it.

Pool Factory | Above Ground Pools


----------



## LoriStead

Beautiful work!!!


----------



## annamaria

Wow! Love the sunset and the hawk. Definitely talented.


----------

